#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Может ли естественность быть чем-то осознанным?

## Игорь Ю

Доброй ночи.

Если человек ведет себя естественно, легко , беззаботно и в этот момент думает: "как же так все хорошо получается?" То он моментально теряет естественность. Если же он идет по воде как Петр, и пугается глубины воды, пугается того, что данный опыт непривычен, то он опять же теряет естественность и тонет. Тогда как же это выглядит у пробужденного? И почему естественность для него константная норма? Как удается избегать этих чисто человеческих суетных мыслей? И возможно ли такое, чтобы у пробужденного, естественность была чем-то осознанным, и, в силу этого, конснтантным свойством. Тогда как осознать эту естественность? Или же она вообще не подлежит осознанию , т. е. осознание антагония естественности.

----------


## Naruikazuchi

не бейте палками за опостылевшее, но в терминах двойственного состояния ума, я думаю, очень сложно продуктивно рассуждать на эту тему  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (16.10.2012), Игорь Ю (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда как осознать эту естественность?


С помощью випашьяны, наверное.

----------

Aion (16.10.2012), Naruikazuchi (16.10.2012), Wyrd (16.10.2012)

----------

